# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Clyde Frog's growth update!

## Bruce

He/she grew 1/4" since Wednesday!  I know these babies grow fast but wow!  He/she eats me out of house and home too, I'm scared to just let it keep eating cause I honestly think he/she would eat a ton, poop, then go straight back to eating...

Wednesday:

Tonight:

----------


## Bruce

Quick update:  
He/she just ate 2 full grown nightcrawlers and is still looking/hunting for food.  I usually just keep feeding until they're full but I really don't think this guy knows when he should stop... Any suggestions?

----------


## Tyler

I always feed till they stop mine was eating about 4-6 night crawlers at that age (cut up of course)

----------


## Tyson

at that size, they are growing so fast they eat anything that moves till they are stuffed.  If its worms I'm feeding him, I know he wont get clogged, so I just feed and feed till he is full, then take away the leftovers  :Smile:   They sure do eat at that size!

----------


## Bruce

He(?) eats more than my fully grown female.  She can be a bit picky, 3-4 roaches every other day or so and she's full.

His belly full of nightcrawlers :P

----------


## Bruce



----------


## daltar08

Rofl at the South park name, mines name is rumper tumpskin

----------


## ZombieFrogz

Nice  :Smile:  i have a fire belly toad i named clyde frog haha

Amber

----------


## Bruce

Haha! Glad someone caught that! :P

----------


## Bruce

anyone wanna start guessing a sex? I'd have to say male due to the head width, but there's no color's showing yet. Also, he/she grew another half inch in one weeks time.

----------


## GRABibus

Very nice and healthy frog.
Seems to be a male to me.

I fed my Pyxie until she was 3 inches lenght 3 to 4 times per week : crickets, locusts, roaches, nightcrawlers and baby mices.
What is important is to give various preys to bring it all it needs and don't forget also to dust with calcium 1 to 2 insects per week and with calcium + vit D3 1 insect every 2 weeks.

----------


## Bruce

I feed everyday with a lot of variety, and dust at least very other feeding with Repashy calcium plus (calcium plus multivitamin), so no worries there  :Smile:  
Hope you're right about him being a he!

----------


## GRABibus

Don't give too much vitamins.
Too much vitamins can bring to some diseases for amphibians.
Especially with D3, too much D3 can damage kidneys for example.
This is why I told you too dust with D3 only 1 or 2 insects every 2 weeks, it's enough.

----------


## Bruce

I've read in quite a few places repashy is safe for daily use, and I generally don't use it every single day.  Repashy is also one of the best products out there, I've looked into them expensively before deciding to commit to quite an expensive product, you should check them out!

----------


## GRABibus

I don't speak about your product.
I speak about too much D3 for an amphibian.
This is bad for their health, whatever the trademark of the product.

Ask to an herpethologist or a vet, he will confirm.

----------


## Bruce

I'm just saying I don't think there's that much D3 in it to cause that much harm.

----------


## falconez

It's a male to me,expecially referring to pic # 6 starting from up.

----------


## Bruce

Alright my fellow froggers!  Clyde Frog just hit 4" and has officially doubled in size since I got him/her!  A minuscule amount of color under the arms and calls quite yet, but he/she has quite a wide head, growing like a weed, and looks build as a tank!

----------


## Tyson

> Alright my fellow froggers!  Clyde Frog just hit 4" and has officially doubled in size since I got him/her!  A minuscule amount of color under the arms and calls quite yet, but he/she has quite a wide head, growing like a weed, and looks build as a tank!


I'd say its a male now, because of the head, but not for sure.

----------


## arielgasca420

i really like the picture of clyde sitting on the water bowl looking up

----------


## Bruce

> i really like the picture of clyde sitting on the water bowl looking up


Yeah I saw him sitting there and had to take a pic!

----------


## Bruce

4" and still no color... Beginning to doubt this frogs masculinity :P 
At what size to males begin showing their awesome oranges and reds??

----------


## Heather

Well, if he's a she, then she's a great looking frog just the same  :Wink: . And I guess you'll just have to get another  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Bruce

Haha!! Well if he's a she I'd love her all the same!  I don't have room for another frog though, not until I get my own house and can dedicate a room (or two) to my animals!

----------


## Tyler

males and females get the orange from everything ive seen and read

----------


## Bruce

Females usually get it under their arms and sometimes along the sides, but makes get it under their throats sometimes too, and male's colors are usually much darker and vibrant than females. But it really does vary from individuals.

----------


## Bruce

Just an update pic for everyone!  :Smile:  he's looking crazier than ever!

----------


## Heather

Ha ha! I like this picture  :Smile: .

----------


## Faith

> i really like the picture of clyde sitting on the water bowl looking up


I went to say the same, looks like he posed right on for it! Lovely photos, great keeping track like that!

----------


## Bruce

Lol! He did it right when I took the picture, happy my camera caught it!

----------


## Bruce

Just some update pics  :Smile:

----------


## Bruce

Just hit 4 1/2" today, anyone care to guess a sex?  I feel like there should be more yellow to his is he's a male, but this frog is much more aggressive than my female was when she was this size, and the head seems pretty broad to me.

----------


## habeeb

do u know roughly how old ur frog is??

----------


## Eddie Munster

how old is Clyde? I estimate mines maybe 2 1/2 inches. They said they couldn't give me a correct age when i bought it. Not even sure what the sex it either.

----------


## Bruce

I got him a little over a month ago, and he was about 2 inches, so I wanna say about 2 months old?

----------


## Eddie Munster

Cool, thanks. Mines not to far behind yours.

----------


## Bruce

Thought I'd do an update:
I'm pretty sure Clyde is a confirmed male, as I think I've heard calling out of him. I got him 2 months ago as a baby, and he's a hair over 5 inches. His growth seems to have drastically slowed, he did most of his growing the first month I had him. 


And as you can see, his system is quite healthy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pluke

I think the term "Holy ****" is appropriate here. Haha.. Good lookin frog man, you glad that he's a male? I think it'd be awesome to have a huge male pyxie "mooing" in my house... one day perhaps.

----------


## Bruce

I'm so happy he is! I have a female pyxie and a female pac, it'll be nice to have some sound in my room and to have a garbage disposal for whatever the other two don't eat  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eddie Munster

That's awesome. Mine recently started to call at night. I totally excited. I know how you felt.

----------


## falconez

Nice male you got  :Smile: 
About calling,this is my experience : my male Elvis ( about 1 yr old) doesn't call every night; he can stay mute for days and then "sing" for 3-4 times in row,and always at night or late evening,when the room is dark and there's quiet.
Don't expect him to call in daytime or if ,in someway, there's light and people (visible to him)...that's only my personal experience,it's not the Holy Bible of course  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bruce

Clyde right after a nice big feeding and mid shed.  The picture doesn't do the oranges coming in justice!

----------


## Eddie Munster

Clyde is looking good! His color is coming in nice.

----------


## Bruce

Figured I'd update since I haven't in awhile...
6 1/4" and eats everything... Including tongs, fingers, and cats that walk by his cage (he tried with them anyway, lol!)
I know it's not good to play favorites, but he is mine, he's just such a beast!

He only tried to eat my phone through the glass 5 times while taking these, hence the blurry dirty glass by his eye in the last pic (froggy slobber  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Sherry

I love his facial expression! He's a bad-*** and he knows it!  :Fight me!:

----------


## Bruce

Haha! He is a bad***! Especially when he tried to take down animals 1000% his size, meaning me.  He's lunged at my face before, just about smacked my head of the glass I was so startled!

----------


## Sherry

LOL! That's funny!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pluke

He's awesome dude. One good lookin Pyxie.

----------


## Bruce

I only got him a little over 4 months ago... I can't wait to see what he'll look like in 8!

----------


## Bruce

Well everyone, we're approaching the 6 month mark, so here's some updates!

I'll get accurate measurements tomorrow, but he's at least 6 1/2" and well over a pound at this point. 
His growth seems to have slowed down a bit.. I hope he gets to at least 8"!

----------


## DeeDub

I own his twin Bruce! Lol. He looks good.  Mine slowed down about a month ago but is picking up appetite again, nothing like when I first got the trio though! They were demons and doubled in size almost weekly at the beginning.

----------


## Bruce

That's how my guy was, look back at the beginning of this thread, you'll see how fast he grew!  He's an absolute black hole though... Lol!

----------


## Lynn

> Well everyone, we're approaching the 6 month mark, so here's some updates!
> 
> I'll get accurate measurements tomorrow, but he's at least 6 1/2" and well over a pound at this point. 
> His growth seems to have slowed down a bit.. I hope he gets to at least 8"!


Hi Bruce ,
Hope all is well.  :Smile: 

What feeders and how much of them does this  little fella  actually eat in one week?
Lynn

----------


## FLUXCORE

> Well everyone, we're approaching the 6 month mark, so here's some updates!
> 
> I'll get accurate measurements tomorrow, but he's at least 6 1/2" and well over a pound at this point. 
> His growth seems to have slowed down a bit.. I hope he gets to at least 8"!


My male is about this size at the 4.5 month mark (still has its stripes) when does the growth usually slow and when do the dorsal stripes fade ? Great looking frog !

----------


## Bruce

> Hi Bruce ,
> Hope all is well. 
> 
> What feeders and how much of them does this  little fella  actually eat in one week?
> Lynn


All is well, thanks  :Smile: 
His staples are full grown dubias, about 7 a feeding, night crawlers, about 6-8 a feeding, and pacman food balls.  I like to feed him at least 3 times a week.

----------


## Locascio

lol thats my kind of frog my male doseint ever try and bite me . it takes the fun away from haveing a huge frog he looks very happy good job  :Big Applause:

----------


## Herpguy

You really need to be careful about continuing to feed and grow your frog at that rate.  I remember over on fatfrogs the late and great Goomba that grew to 9" in under a year, but died soon after.  Every frog that I've seen grown at these rates has not lived much past 2 or 3 years.  In the wild it may take them 7 years to grow to adult size naturally.

----------


## Bruce

> You really need to be careful about continuing to feed and grow your frog at that rate.  I remember over on fatfrogs the late and great Goomba that grew to 9" in under a year, but died soon after.  Every frog that I've seen grown at these rates has not lived much past 2 or 3 years.  In the wild it may take them 7 years to grow to adult size naturally.


I'm not too worried Herpguy  :Smile:  
I have a large female, almost 6", and she's creeping up on 5 years old and healthy as can be  :Smile: . I figured if he doesn't want to eat, he won't.  But I do still limit him, I don't want him to get overweight. I've seen pics of Goomba, he was a true monster!

----------


## Herpguy

Well as long as you're not worried, just warning you.  I am almost positive that these have a certain amount of active time allotted in them, like most cold blooded animals.  Even though 45 years has been documented, most people's frogs never make it to five.  In the wild they may be active only for 25% of the year, and over a period of 40 years, that is the equivalent of having it's metabolism running for only 10 years.  That's also not factoring that growing a frog to 7" in a year may shave off 6 years that it would take extra for it to reach that size in the wild.  I know quite a few people whose ABFs got close to or past the 20 year mark, and that was always achieved by letting them aestivate for substantial amounts of time annually.  I know somebody whose frog was in aestivation for almost 2 years before it woke up!  

Just remember to NEVER wake your frog up before it wants to, which unfortunately is what a lot of people advocate doing... 

 Have fun and enjoy your awesome frogs! A 6" female must certainly be an impressive specimen!

----------

